# Rating drops from inactivity.



## glitched (Feb 5, 2016)

Kind of an FYI, or data point. 
Didn't drive for 3 weeks. Drive/rating stats didn't change for 4 weeks, less than 100 drives, 2 months driving, but overall rating dropped after that 3 weeks.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Were there any non-raters at any period? I've about 30% who never bother to rate.


----------



## glitched (Feb 5, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Were there any non-raters at any period? I've about 30% who never bother to rate.


None of my stats changed in that time. Rides, Rated rides, 5 star ratings.

Also, after so many days a rider is no longer shown the rating pop up of their last ride.


----------



## Uberup (Nov 6, 2015)

glitched said:


> None of my stats changed in that time. Rides, Rated rides, 5 star ratings.
> 
> Also, after so many days a rider is no longer shown the rating pop up of their last ride.


Same sh_t happened to me I went from a 4.83 to 4.79 and no numbers changed in rated rides or 5 star...wtf


----------



## LondonONTdriver (Oct 29, 2015)

This just happened to me. Drove last Thursday. Checked ratings Friday and Saturday Andy rating never changed. Just rated trips and 5 star rating kept going up. Logged on today and rating dropped to 4.74. I was at 4.79 with 220+ rated trips.

I'm certain that ratings are manipulated due to inactivity and cancel rate.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

One possible explanation is pax changed the rating.


----------



## Neubridge1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Just take a snapshot and save everyday ,one way to prove manipulation by them.


----------



## glitched (Feb 5, 2016)

Neubridge1 said:


> Just take a snapshot and save everyday ,one way to prove manipulation by them.


Yup, already doing this. It's how i noticed it. Since i've been driving again, i've also noticed bigger swings in the rating even after a single rating. I'm thinking they have tweaked when old ratings drop off perhaps...


----------



## Neubridge1 (Jan 11, 2016)

glitched said:


> Yup, already doing this. It's how i noticed it. Since i've been driving again, i've also noticed bigger swings in the rating even after a single rating. I'm thinking they have tweaked when old ratings drop off perhaps...


I've noticed that the lower rating have increased and that's since I've been sending emails and calling them out on their crap....guess it's a way to get rid of lower commissioned drivers...but anything is possible with those buttholes.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

I thought I was the only one.


----------

